# Bending Back an Oberon Cover



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I read that it's OK to bend back the Oberon case when reading, but I have such an aversion to doing that! I'm worried the case will crease funny or do some other odd thing.

Will those of you who have an Oberon Case and who have bent it back for 6+ months or more tell me if you have noticed any adverse or bothersome effects from doing so?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ginny, I've had one of my Oberon covers for almost a year now and always read with it bended back.  It still looks like new.  No creases at all.  The leather is so thick and sturdy that it doesn't bend back sharply.  The bend is more of a soft curve.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ What DD said ^^


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with DD


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm gonna be the one to disagree here LOL My first Oberon I had- Creekbed Maple in Saddle......I folded it back to read for almost 6 months, and after about a month or so I felt like the area that was bended had a more "worn/aged" look it it. It was not damaged per say, but I could notice some creases that were not there before. I now have 2 new Oberons, and while I do bend them occasionally, I try not to now.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I'm gonna be the one to disagree here LOL My first Oberon I had- Creekbed Maple in Saddle......I folded it back to read for almost 6 months, and after about a month or so I felt like the area that was bended had a more "worn/aged" look it it. It was not damaged per say, but I could notice some creases that were not there before. I now have 2 new Oberons, and while I do bend them occasionally, I try not to now.


That's interesting -- I got the exact same cover/color in April last year and have bended it back consistently. There is no mark whatsoever that would indicate that it had been bent back, but I wonder if the different result is reflective of different batches of leather that may have been used by Oberon. In any event, I have two other Oberon covers that I got a month or so ago and they also have no markings to show where I have bent them back.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I agree  too


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the tree of life in saddle.. and have had it for my K1 for almost 2 years now.. NO crease.. and I only read with it folded back.. and with a booklight attached.. and no marks.. no finger oils.. nothing.. looks brand new still!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

My Oberon Celtic Hounds folds back as though it were designed to be folded back.  I often leave it lying open (with the front cover folded back.)  It just seems to get better with time.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

lulucello said:


> My Oberon Celtic Hounds folds back as though it were designed to be folded back. I often leave it lying open (with the front cover folded back.) It just seems to get better with time.


I do the same with my cover. I agree it does seem to get better with time.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I've had creases on mine. It's weird that others don't seem to have it. But then again, I always fold mine.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

One of the reasons I ultimately gave up my Dragonfly Pond was because the creasing at the spine bothered me.  Even with the heavier, more pebbled leather, hundreds of miniscule groves were showing after just 3 months use, and the dye appeared lighter in that area too.  I'm too OCD for that to be OK.

I can't remember which picture it was, but I saw one in the last week or so that appeared to be the same problem--a change in the texture of the leather over time from being folded over.  As someone else mentioned, could be different leathers/dyes/patterns show wear differently.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's a picture of the crease on my cover:


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jenni--that's about how mine looked.  The outer spine was noticeably lighter in color after only three months use, and the grooves were becoming more apparent.  It was really disappointing.

By contrast, my sandy vintage Noreve shows absolutely no change after six months, and I not only read with it open, but I usually end up leaving it that way on my nightstand every night.


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

I've had my Tree of Life cover (DX) for about for months now and read with it folded back.  There are definitely crease marks and the leather is a bit lighter where it folds.  It's really not noticeable, but its definitely there.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Here's a picture of the crease on my cover:


This is EXACTLY how my spine looked as well after about 3- 6 months of folded use.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

yep, just over a year and have no issues with my cover  i bend it back every time. I have a purple Roof of Heaven.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My two K2 covers (roof of heaven and hokaisu wave) show now wear on the spine.  My Kindle DX creekbed maple does show some creasing, but that it because I've had to work on it a lot to make it lie flat, since the spine has an extra layer of leather on the inside.  I don't consider the creases as damage at all.  I would never read my KDX with the Oberon cover not bent back.

I suggest you go ahead an bend it back.  Isn't that what it's for . . . to read comfortably?


----------



## TogTogTogTog (Feb 4, 2010)

Hell thats why I got an Oberon cover. Because leather ages really beautifully, you can do anything to these babies and to me, that just adds to the beauty of the cover. Scratch it, crease it, damage it... that's a sign of something beautiful that is


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the candid discussion. The creases depicted in the photo of the blue Oberon is exactly what I do not want to happen. I have only folded mine back a couple (less than 5 times perhaps) and alread I noticed the creasing going opposite how the leather naturally creases. While I do want the aged look, I don't want that obvious creasing-the-wrong-way look! 

I'm glad I asked. The only other thing I noticed that I dislike is that the bungee that closes the case was hard for me to remove (long fingernails) so I attached the free charm. Well, the free charm has left scratch marks around the pewter closure. Grrrr That bothers me more than the creases. I subsequently made sure the charm was not on the leather once the latch was secure, but the "damage" has been done. 

A new Oberon is on it's way to me and the one I currently have will go back (the K2 sits askew inside). I may simply decide not to bungee the case closed. While I do want the aged used look, I do not want scratches. The color of my Da Vinci is Saddle. I'm hoping to get the Celtic Hounds case in blue or wine next. 

Thanks for all your opinions! My decision not to fold back is now confirmed.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

GinnyB -- I do hope your replacement Oberon looks great and works well for you. I agree with your earlier point about wanting the leather to age in a beautiful way, but not in a manner that detracts from the look of the cover. Best of luck.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Thank you all for the candid discussion. The creases depicted in the photo of the blue Oberon is exactly what I do not want to happen. I have only folded mine back a couple (less than 5 times perhaps) and alread I noticed the creasing going opposite how the leather naturally creases. While I do want the aged look, I don't want that obvious creasing-the-wrong-way look!
> 
> I'm glad I asked. The only other thing I noticed that I dislike is that the bungee that closes the case was hard for me to remove (long fingernails) so I attached the free charm. Well, the free charm has left scratch marks around the pewter closure. Grrrr That bothers me more than the creases. I subsequently made sure the charm was not on the leather once the latch was secure, but the "damage" has been done.
> 
> ...


I wonder though if you're only seeing the creases in those pics because they have their cover lying flat, which you wouldn't ever do unless you were trying to take a picture of the front and back. When it's closed, I bet the creases are smoothed out.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

if there are creases on mine it ties into the design  i have a tree of life. I like the ageing leather.
sylvia


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> I wonder though if you're only seeing the creases in those pics because they have their cover lying flat, which you wouldn't ever do unless you were trying to take a picture of the front and back. When it's closed, I bet the creases are smoothed out.


Nope, not on the one I had (now in a friend's hands and the creasing continues). It was equally visible when closed, in part due to the wearing of the dye in that area.

For most people though, it's a non issue. For me, I paid too much for it to be happy about wear in such a short period of time. It wasn't the deciding factor in getting rid of mine, just one more thing on top of several that made me less than thrilled with their product.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Nope, not on the one I had (now in a friend's hands and the creasing continues). It was equally visible when closed, in part due to the wearing of the dye in that area.
> 
> For most people though, it's a non issue. For me, I paid too much for it to be happy about wear in such a short period of time. It wasn't the deciding factor in getting rid of mine, just one more thing on top of several that made me less than thrilled with their product.


Oh, good to know, thanks!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> I wonder though if you're only seeing the creases in those pics because they have their cover lying flat, which you wouldn't ever do unless you were trying to take a picture of the front and back. When it's closed, I bet the creases are smoothed out.


When my Oberon case is closed, I still see the vertical cracks. It's obvious the leather was bent in a way not intended.


----------



## crispian (Feb 15, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> I'm glad I asked. The only other thing I noticed that I dislike is that the bungee that closes the case was hard for me to remove (long fingernails) so I attached the free charm. Well, the free charm has left scratch marks around the pewter closure. Grrrr That bothers me more than the creases. I subsequently made sure the charm was not on the leather once the latch was secure, but the "damage" has been done.


I just got my Celtic Hounds in wine (and of course I love it!), and I had done what everyone else does and attached the charm to make it easier to undo the bungee. Until I read your post that is. I'm really looking forward to my Oberon wearing and getting its own character with use- and I have been and will continue to bend it back as I think any creases that form at the spine will make it look even more like a well loved book. However I don't want scratches in one spot around the pewter (in fact I was already nervous of the charm scratching the kindle itself as it dangled and knocked into it on the bungee when it was closed), so I went to Michaels (local craft chain) and found some lovely, simple dark wood beads that just fit over the bungee. I put 2 on as I like symmetry, and as well as giving me something to grip to take the bungee off, they have the added advantage of fitting perfectly between the front and back covers when it's closed (one on each strand of the bungee, upper and lower) where I hope they will stop the leather there being pulled together too much as it softens by the bungee itself.

They look really nice with the leather! I'll try and get out my camera and take some pictures to post of how they look, as well as how nice my K2i with its DecalGirl Quest skin looks in the Oberon.

And I also wanted to just add my thanks for these boards- I was agonizing over which Oberon to get, and I was really frustrated by the Oberon web site not showing all the colors of all the designs. So I was really happy to find the photo thread here that let me make an educated decision (and I will add my own pictures to the that thread too). I'm really happy with the Celtic Hounds, it really makes it feel like I'm holding and reading a beautifully bound volume of some ancient book!

Edit- here are a few of quickly taken pics-


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The creases in my KDX cover that I mentioned above do not show when the cover is closed.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Crispian!  I love the idea of the beads. I think that with the beads AND the charm, the beads would keep the charm off the leather and off the Kindle. Since seeing the scratches on the Kindle, I started to move the charm to in between the case covers when latched. It didn't seem to bother the Kindle itself. I will be more careful of my fingernails, too, but I need the charm in order to pull the bungee off the pewter latch. I love the latch but don't care for the bungee. Ahhh, I wonder about a tassel. 

I have disabled hands and so maneuvering a thin bungee is hard (and painful). A lovely small tassel may do the trick! I do love the look of the charm and perhaps I can affix it to the tassel. I'm going to Michael's today!

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the Dragonfly Pond and I bend it back all the time and no creasing so far and I've had it for well over 6 months.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I am weird because I think the cracks add to the appeal of well used leather.  And I see now, that in addition the the decal, the cover, the BB bag I am now needing to be on the lookout for beads.  Love those beads Crispian.


----------

